# Price Drop!!!!



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

After some artful negotiating, we are able to REDUCE pricing back to the year 2001!!!!

$15.00 USD for spectator tickets

$30.00 USD for vehicle registration

This is NOT a one time special offer. These prices are here to stay so register today!


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Great news.

So what's the difference whether you register your vehicle or not? (besides the extra ticket you get)


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

Vehicle registration means entering your car into the show.

This allows you to park your vehicle within the show grounds, and 2 event tickets (1 for you, 1 for a guest).

The spectator tickets are just that - to spectate.

Those who come to spectate will have to park in Lime Rock's main parking lot which is on the other side of the infield.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

tdc said:


> *Those who come to spectate will have to park in Lime Rock's main parking lot which is on the other side of the infield. *


Would this be a gravel lot??


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

No, during large events they utilize the grassy fields by the Skip Barber training grounds.

What it comes down to is this. If you plan on attending with someone (2 tickets), you may as well register your vehicle. It doesn't cost any more and you get to keep an eye on your baby all day long!

Not to mention we will be having an amatuer CONCOURS division in the show which usually has some very nice prizes!

Last year, SIRIUS Satellite Radio contributed an entertainment system complete with in-dash screen, CD/DVD player, speakers,and of course, SIRIUS Satellite Radio compatability!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

If I can get some guys from WNY to go (Webguy, 3seriesBimmer, etc.), I would be up for the trip. It be nice to meet some more of the guys from the site and to show the car. $30 is a great price! Most of the shows I do are between $40-60. The only thing I wish is that it was on a Saturday. 

How far is it from Albany? I'm only 3.5 hours from there.


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

According to Yahoo! Maps...

from Broadway in Albany to Lime Rock Road in CT it is 71.9 miles, which should take around 1h 45m. (but I've discovered Yahoo! calculates time using a 55mph average speed).


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Ack said:


> *How far is it from Albany? I'm only 3.5 hours from there. *


Maybe 1.25 to 1.5 hours ?

Monday September 1st is Labor Day, so most people will have that day off too.


----------



## 325bimmer (Jun 11, 2003)

tdc said:


> Last year, SIRIUS Satellite Radio contributed an entertainment system complete with in-dash screen, CD/DVD player, speakers,and of course, SIRIUS Satellite Radio compatability! [/B]


HEY I won the Concourse category last year. I got the sirrius headunit and Sirrius reciever, but it wasn't a DVD or in-dash screen!!

Did I miss something..where can I pick it up??

Anyway, I had a great time last year and was very excited to win @ my first ever show.

To all those who are still undecided if they are going..GO!! You will not regret it. You will regret it if you miss it though.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *Maybe 1.25 to 1.5 hours ?
> 
> Monday September 1st is Labor Day, so most people will have that day off too. *


I totally forgot Labor Day was that weekend. This makes it that much more possible for me to go then.

Thanks for the directions. :thumbup:


----------



## crispvx (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok I just purchased the tix with pay pal, do I get something in the mail ?

Not sure what is next.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

325bimmer said:


> *HEY I won the Concourse category last year. I got the sirrius headunit and Sirrius reciever, but it wasn't a DVD or in-dash screen!!
> 
> Did I miss something..where can I pick it up??
> 
> ...


Oh, my mistake. I just remember you walking away with like 4 boxes of stuff!

Hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

crispvx said:


> *Ok I just purchased the tix with pay pal, do I get something in the mail ?
> 
> Not sure what is next.
> 
> ...


You will be receiving a packet with your ticket and information within a month of the event.

This is done to prevent fraudulent duplications of tickets.


----------



## 325bimmer (Jun 11, 2003)

tdc said:


> *Oh, my mistake. I just remember you walking away with like 4 boxes of stuff!
> 
> Hope you are enjoying it! *


It was great..I didn't put it in my car though. I have some other I.C.E. goodies in there that I have not shown to anyone yet. Been waiting for Bimmerfest. Hopefully everything will be finished in time.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

Ack said:


> *If I can get some guys from WNY to go (Webguy, 3seriesBimmer, etc.), I would be up for the trip. It be nice to meet some more of the guys from the site and to show the car. $30 is a great price! Most of the shows I do are between $40-60. The only thing I wish is that it was on a Saturday.
> 
> How far is it from Albany? I'm only 3.5 hours from there. *


Pete- I'm there.... Albany is only a little over an 1 and a half from me (VERY CLOSE):thumbup: you and chris could meet me down here and then we could continue on to the show.


----------



## crispvx (Mar 29, 2003)

This is my first bimmerfest ever, cant wait to show off my car.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Just registered for the event. :str8pimpi

We need a bimmerfest.com section. :thumbup:


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

ObD said:


> *We need a bimmerfest.com section. :thumbup: *


Easily accomplished. 

Just set up or participate in the caravans being set up here at bimmerfest.com and when you all roll-in, you will be placed together!

Might I suggest all the various caravans from different areas plan on meeting in one final spot before arriving at Bimmerfest East. This way EVERYONE can be parked together!


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

tdc said:


> *Might I suggest all the various caravans from different areas plan on meeting in one final spot before arriving at Bimmerfest East. This way EVERYONE can be parked together! *


That's a good idea! :thumbup:

Anyone know of a good breakfast place near Lime Rock? :eeps:


----------



## jk330ci (Feb 22, 2003)

*BimmerfestEast!*

Does anyone know if there is a number to call to purchase tickets for BimmerfestEast. I went to purchase them through paypal, but I dont know if you can purchase more than one ticket at a time. I want to purchase tickets for two cars and four people. Who can I contact? I tried to send e-mails to addresses on the website, but I got no response. Has anyone purchased these tickets? Are they sent in the mail? Lastly I don't want to wait until the day of the show because I don't want the car egistration to be full. Thanks for everybody's help in advance.


----------

